# المجــــــــــهــــر (Microscope)



## memed bond (8 فبراير 2009)

يتكون المجهر من أربعة أجزاء رئيسية هي :-​_ الهيكل الخارجي frame work :-
ويستمل على ثلاثة أجزاء هي :
أ/ القاعدة base  :-
وهي ذلك الجزء الذي يتكئ عليه المجهر .
ب/ الزراع Arm :-
وهو عبارة عن المقبض الذي يساعد على حمل المجهر بدون حدوث تلف عند حمله من مكان إلى آخر .
ج/ المنصة الميكانيكية mechanical stage  :-
هي عبارة عن الرف الذي توضع به الشريحة التي تحتوي على النموذج المراد فحصه .
د/ منظومة الضبط adjustment system  :-
وهي تتكون من الأجزاء التالية:
هـ/ الأنبوب البصري optical tube  :-
هو الجزء الذي يمر خلاله الضوء من العدسة الشيئية إلى العدسة العينية .
و/ المنظم الكبير الخشن coares adjustment :-
وهو المفتاح الذي يعطي حركة سريعة ولمدى واسع ويستعمل لغرض الحصول على وتمركز تغريبي .
ز/المنظم الدقيق find adjustment  :-
وهو المفتاح الذي يعطي حركة بطيئة ولمدى محدود slow movement over limited range
ويستعمل لغرض الحصول على صوره واضحة جداً ذات تمركز مضبوط .
_ نظام التكبير magnification :-
يحتوي المجهر علي مجموعتين من العدسات هم :
أ/ العدسة العينية :-
عبارة عن عدسة تعمل على تكبير الصورة التي كونتها العدسة الشيئية. 
ب/ العدسة الشيئية objetive lenes :-
تعتبر هذه العدسات هي الأساس في تكبير المجهر ، وتحتوي المجاهر الحديثة على أربعة أنواع من هده العدسات مثبتة في القرص الدوار المتحرك والعدسات هي :-
* عدسة شيئية ذات قوة تكبير منخفضة جداً x1 .
* عدسة شيئية ذات قوة تكبير منخفضة x10 .
* عدسة شيئية ذات قوة تكبير عالية x40 .
* العدسة الزيتية oil immersion  x100 .
عادةً ما يثبت على العدسات الشيئية حروف وأرقام محفورة على معدن العدسة تمثل قوة التكبير للعدسة (...x10، x40، x100) وتوجد بعض العلامات الأخرى كالأرقام مثل 0.18/160 حيث يمثل الرقم الأول طول أنبوبة المجهر(160) والرقم الثاني يعني سمك الشريحة الزجاجية التي يجب استخدامها .
_ نظــــــــــام الإضاءة :-
يتكون نظام الإضاءة في المجاهر الحديثة من الأجزاء التالية :
أ/ مصدر القدرة  power supply  .
ب/ المحول transformer :
وهو يعمل على تحويل الفولت من 220v إلي 12v  أو 6v  وهي الفولتية التي يحتاجها المصباح .
ج/ المقاومة المتغيرة variable resistance  :
وتستخدم لغرض السيطرة على الإضاءة .
د/ مصدر الإضاءة أو المصباح light soure  :
هنالك نوعان من المصابيح المستخدمة في المجاهر المركبة وهي :
*مصباح التنجستين tungsten lamp .
* مصباح الهالوجين halogen lamp .
هـ/ المكثف تحت المنصة substage condener :
وهو يستخدم لتوجية وتمركز حزمة الضوء المنبعثة من المصباح وإسقاطها على العينية . ويكون المكثف مثبت أسفل المنصة بطريقة تسمح بتحريكه إلى أعلا وأسفل بسهولة .
و/ الحجاب القز حي :
يستخدم لغرض السيطرة على كمية الضوء اللازمة لعملية الفحص ، ويتكون الحجاب القز حي من سلسلة من الصفائح المعدنية الدقيقة جداً والمتداخلة مع بعضها البعض تاركة فتحة في المركز يمكن التحكم بهذه الفتحة بتحريك الصفائح باستعمال مفتاح ضبط جانبي .
ملاحظـــــــــــــــــــــات هـــامة حول استعمال المجهر :-
_ عدم لمس العدسة باليد في حاله إتساخها يجب تنظيفها بورق العدسات
- عدم ترك الشرائح الزجاجية على الحامل عند انتهاء عمليه الفحص
- أن يكون حامل الشرائح نظيفا وجافا دائما عند سكب أي سائل على الحامل الشرائح فيجب تجفيفه فورا .
- المحافظة على نظافة المكثف و الاغطيه الزجاجية والعدسات من الدهون و الغبار باستعمال الفرشاة الناعمة . 
- عند حمل المجهر يجب حمله بصوره قائمه وبكلنا اليدين لان الحمل المائل يمكن أن يؤدى إلى سقوط العدسة ألعينيه 0
الصــــــيانة:-
الأعطال المحتملة :-
أ/ كسر العدسة .
ب/ انصهار الفيوز .
ج/ خلل في وصله القدرة .
د/ خلل في مفتاح التشغيل .
هـ/ حرق المحول .
و/ حرق البُصيله .


----------



## مهند المهداوي (11 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات واود ان اضيف من اجل تكامل المعلومات هو انه توجد عدة انواع من المجاهر حسب عدد العدسات العينية مثل بعض المجاهر تحتوي على عدسة واحدة وتسمى الاحادية (monocular) وهناك مجاهر تحتوي على عدستين وهي الاكثر انتشارا واستخداما وتسمى الثنائية (binocular) وهناك نوع مستحدث وهو الثلاثية (trinocular) هو نوع استحدث من اجل وضع كاميرا رقمية على مكان العدسة الثالثة لكي يتم نقل الصورة الى شاشة كبيرة في المؤسسات التعليمية او من اجل توثيق احدى الحالات الغريبة او الشاذة وهو نوع قليل الا ستخدام.


----------



## zaidyemen2001 (11 فبراير 2009)

هذا النوع من الميكروسكوبات يكون مصدر الضوء من الاسفل وبالامكان ان يعمل على شئ يسمى Dark Field 
يوجد نوع اخر يكون مصدر الاضاءه من الاعلى ويسمى بالفلوروسينس ميكروسكوب ويكون معظم عمله على شرائح فلوروسينس بمجرد سقوط الضوء عليه تبدأ بالتوهج


----------



## therarocky (10 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

مشكوووووووووورين 
وجـــــــــــــــــزاكــــــم الله خيـــــــــــــرا


----------



## المتابعة (20 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## الاء على صغير (21 أبريل 2009)

معلموات قيمة جدا مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين ياشباب


----------



## the small dragon (21 أبريل 2009)

it was a good topic, but you need to re_type your article to be easer in readind and more interested


----------

